# upgrades for the RB24S



## bjmd (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi! I just registered  Just want to seek your help out guys. I'm from the Philippines and my ride is an A31 Cefiro with an RB24S engine ( 2.4L in-line 6 carbed engine). Currently, the engine is stock with 160 hp. I want to increase the hp a bit. Presently, I'm doing the standard I/H/E mods. Problem is, there are no aftermarket goodies available for this engine, so I'm planning to have this custom fabricated. Right now, we're fabricating an intake that would fit a cone-type filter in place of the stock. Any more ideas guys on how can I improve the engine without resorting to engine swap to an RB20DET ? Thanks


----------



## bjmd (Oct 30, 2002)

Hmm, had my intake fabricated  Just to give info, the RB24 is the carbureted version of the famed RB engines. Some say it is a downgraded Skyline engine, or it's a carbureted Skyline engine, hehe  I'm having a difficult time increasing the power since there are no bolt-on upgrades available. I'm having custom headers and exhaust fabricated for it. Well, the engine is fine by the way, good acceleration, good speed  I've talked to our specialists here and they say they can increase HP by going tri-side (3 carbs). Another option is to do port and polishing of the the cylinder heads, lighten the flywheel and upgrade the pistons and do re-boring. I'd like to ask the people there in US what their opinion is regarding this. I know you don't have much experience in carbureted engines because most cars there are fuel injected. Well, just asking for opinions so that I could have options in improving HP  Forced induction is out because I don't know if turboing a carbureted engine is possible. Thanks


----------



## MadSnick (Nov 27, 2006)

In the way of upgrades for your engine... Higher CFM Carbs like Holly carbs. Just set the A/F ratio more rich and you'll get some bang for your buck, BTW this is the cheapest upgrade. Or if you wanted to spend a little bit of money, go for the RB25DE head... could have closer to 200/220hp just with the stock ECU. Say, what's the redline on your car? I've heard that the RB24S is very rev-happy.


----------



## copaluis218 (Jan 2, 2022)

[QUOTE = "bjmd, publicación: 69471, miembro: 3886"]
Hmm, me he estado fabricado mi admisión  Solo para dar información, el RB24 es la versión carburada de los motores famosos RB. Algunos dicen que es un motor Skyline degradado, o es un motor Skyline con carburador, jeje , estoy teniendo dificultades para aumentar la potencia ya que no hay actualizaciones disponibles. Me están fabricando encabezados y escapes personalizados para ello. Bueno, el motor está bien por cierto, buena aceleración, buena velocidad.He hablado con nuestros especialistas aquí y dicen que pueden aumentar HP yendo de tres lados (3 carbohidratos). Otra opción es hacer lumbreras y pulir las culatas de cilindros, aligerar el volante, mejorar los pistones y volver a taladrar. Me gustaría preguntarle a la gente de Estados Unidos cuál es su opinión al respecto. Sé que no tienes mucha experiencia en motores con carburador porque la mayoría de los coches llevan inyección de combustible. Bueno, solo pedir opiniones para poder tener opciones para mejorar la inducción forzada de HP está descartado porque no sé si es posible turboalimentar un motor con carburador. Gracias
[/ CITA]
[QUOTE = "bjmd, publicación: 61481, miembro: 3886"]
¡Hola! Me acabo de registrar. Solo quiero buscar su ayuda, chicos. Soy de Filipinas y mi vehículo es un A31 Cefiro con motor RB24S (motor de 6 carburadores en línea de 2.4L). Actualmente, el motor está en stock con 160 CV. Quiero aumentar un poco los CV. Actualmente, estoy haciendo las modificaciones estándar de I / H / E. El problema es que no hay productos del mercado de accesorios disponibles para este motor, por lo que planeo fabricarlo a medida. En este momento, estamos fabricando una entrada que se adaptaría a un filtro de tipo cono en lugar del stock. ¿Más ideas, chicos, sobre cómo puedo mejorar el motor sin recurrir al cambio de motor a un RB20DET? Gracias
[/CITA]
[QUOTE = "bjmd, publicación: 69471, miembro: 3886"]
Hmm, me habían fabricado mi admisión  Solo para dar información, el RB24 es la versión carburada de los famosos motores RB. Algunos dicen que es un motor Skyline degradado, o es un motor Skyline con carburador, jeje , estoy teniendo dificultades para aumentar la potencia ya que no hay actualizaciones disponibles. Me están fabricando encabezados y escapes personalizados para ello. Bueno, el motor está bien por cierto, buena aceleración, buena velocidad.He hablado con nuestros especialistas aquí y dicen que pueden aumentar HP yendo de tres lados (3 carbohidratos). Otra opción es hacer lumbreras y pulir las culatas de cilindros, aligerar el volante, mejorar los pistones y volver a taladrar. Me gustaría preguntarle a la gente de Estados Unidos cuál es su opinión al respecto. Sé que no tienes mucha experiencia en motores con carburador porque la mayoría de los coches llevan inyección de combustible. Bueno, solo pedir opiniones para poder tener opciones para mejorar la inducción forzada de HP está descartado porque no sé si es posible turboalimentar un motor con carburador. Gracias
[/CITA]
Quisiera saber si tienes datos tecnicos de este motor RB24S. Gracias


----------

